# Coopers ginger beer



## jkhlt1210 (27/1/14)

G'day guys just saying I love my ginger beer! I love Crabbies a lot. A mate of mine put down the simplest ginger beer. Coopers tin with 1 kilo brown sugar. Absolutely beautiful really tangy and beautiful ginger spicy aftertaste!! I have put down two since. Sple but damn it's nice


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (27/1/14)

Is there a question? or more of a statement? Its a great kit, when you throw some grated ginger in there, and add some cinnamon, lemon zest...... blah, blah...


----------



## jkhlt1210 (27/1/14)

_WALLACE_ said:


> Is there a question? or more of a statement? Its a great kit, when you throw some grated ginger in there, and add some cinnamon, lemon zest...... blah, blah...


 nah just a statement! Yeah I'd love to try grated ginger in it


----------



## HalfWit (29/1/14)

Im looking to pick up a tin of Coopers to do my 1st ginger beer on the weekend. Im going to bring 3 L of water to the boil with two thumb sizes pieces of Ginger (peeled and diced) and two cinnmon sticks, and use that to dillute the mixture. Does that sound okay? I dont want to go overboard and make it to spicey. Thanks.


----------



## sp0rk (29/1/14)

I'd limit it to 1 stick of cinnamon, you can always add more later
They're deviously strong


----------



## HalfWit (29/1/14)

Thanks sp0rk, so two thumbs of ginger is not going to be overpowering?


----------



## Trevandjo (29/1/14)

There used to be a kit that I bought when I lived in Cairns. It was in a cardboard tube like a small post pack and contained a small bottle of extract. Bloody nice. And with the addition of gelatine findings it became crystal clear. It looked like sprite! I wish I could remember the name.


----------



## aussieshotgun (4/2/14)

jkhlt1210 said:


> G'day guys just saying I love my ginger beer! I love Crabbies a lot. A mate of mine put down the simplest ginger beer. Coopers tin with 1 kilo brown sugar. Absolutely beautiful really tangy and beautiful ginger spicy aftertaste!! I have put down two since. Sple but damn it's nice[/
> 
> 
> I've just put down a Mangrove Jack Ginger Beer. I added two thumbs of ginger, diced and one chilli diced. Boiled them in 1 litre of water for 10 minutes.
> ...


----------



## jkhlt1210 (4/2/14)

Tried a mangrove jacks today. Meh... Coopers shits all over it. My personal opinion to each his own


----------



## HalfWit (23/2/14)

I was wondering what the shelf life of ginger beer is? Is it like a wheat beer, fresh is best or will it still be okay in six months?


----------



## jkhlt1210 (23/2/14)

HalfWit said:


> I was wondering what the shelf life of ginger beer is? Is it like a wheat beer, fresh is best or will it still be okay in six months?


 It will be fine in six months bud..... But I find they don't last that long due to mates drinking them! Very popular!


----------



## Luxo_Aussie (9/4/20)

Was clearing out my old place and came across this :





Expired in 2012, but guessing its worth having a try right?


----------



## Hangover68 (9/4/20)

Luxo_Aussie said:


> Was clearing out my old place and came across this :
> View attachment 117871
> 
> Expired in 2012, but guessing its worth having a try right?



Yeast will most likely be cactus but otherwise should be ok, i found a Cascade beer kit that was over 10 years old and got a fresh pack of yeast and it was great.


----------



## wm460 (10/4/20)

I was given some cans of cans from some one that had given up brewing year’s ago, The cans ad bulged out both ends.
One brew Iput in the local show and won first prize, the judge wanted more.


----------



## Luxo_Aussie (10/4/20)

wm460 said:


> I was given some cans of cans from some one that had given up brewing year’s ago, The cans ad bulged out both ends.
> One brew Iput in the local show and won first prize, the judge wanted more.


Ah nice, did you add anything to the batch? I used to add some dextrose + honey to bring it up to about 4.5% but keen for suggestions.


----------



## wm460 (12/4/20)

Wasn’t sure how it would turn out so made it just with sugar.


----------

